# Solved: Issue with "Vampire - The Masquerade Bloodlines"



## Mazi (Apr 25, 2008)

Hello 

This is my first post, happy i found u guys, hope u can help me out here.

Recently i pimped my pc a little,

-Gfx card : Geforce 8500 GT 512 Mb
-Processor : Core Duo processor, 2.4 GHz, 2mb L2 Cache and 800 MHz FSB
-1gb ram (needs more work i know)

So anyways, found my old copy of "Vampire - The Masquerade Bloodlines" and remembered how this game had me crying from lag spikes and so on  so i decided to install it again and test it out on my PC.

Ok, heres the problem, as soon as i open the game, my Screen Shuts off, even though i can still hear the game in the background. My guess is it has something to do with my Gfx card. 

Help would be appreciated :up:


----------



## iwassnow (Jun 19, 2006)

Let's try this. Go to Start->Run
Type in "dxdiag" and press enter.
After the page finishes loading, click on the display tab and make sure that directdraw, and direct3d are enabled.

Also, verify that your monitor is capable of displaying the resolution needed for the game.


----------



## Mazi (Apr 25, 2008)

Yup, both are Enabled.

Went through the tests too. Everything is working fine.

Also, about the resolution, dont see how my screen can take wow , Crysis and so on and not VMBL. 

Thanks for the reply.

(Boy this is rly bugging me)


----------



## iwassnow (Jun 19, 2006)

You could try to run it in compatability mode for windows ME or 98. I know it's XP compatible, but it may help.


----------



## Mazi (Apr 25, 2008)

iwassnow said:


> You could try to run it in compatability mode for windows ME or 98. I know it's XP compatible, but it may help.


I'm sorry but, how do i do that?


----------



## Beef246 (Jan 12, 2004)

If you right click on the exe file for the game, then go to properties->compatibility there should be a compatibility mode box that you can click on, and then select the operating system you wish to run it in. Try windows XP as I have not long finished playing that game.


----------



## Mazi (Apr 25, 2008)

Beef246 said:


> If you right click on the exe file for the game, then go to properties->compatibility there should be a compatibility mode box that you can click on, and then select the operating system you wish to run it in. Try windows XP as I have not long finished playing that game.


Alright, did as u said, but in the compatibility mode box , there was only Win 95 , 98+ME , 2000.

Also I tried it on my Laptop (Win Xp) worked just fine.


----------



## iwassnow (Jun 19, 2006)

Try compatibility mode for ME.
If you're already running XP then that's why it won't activate compatibility mode for XP.


----------



## Mazi (Apr 25, 2008)

iwassnow said:


> Try compatibility mode for ME.
> If you're already running XP then that's why it won't activate compatibility mode for XP.


Yup thats what i thought 

I did try it on everything on there, still didnt work.

My friend said something though. he said older games can some times not work with newer Gfx cards. could this be the case?


----------



## iwassnow (Jun 19, 2006)

It's possible. I'm not entirely sure. Your best bet may now be to contact the game manufacturer to see if there's any known issues and methods of resolving that. There could be a patch, or maybe, as with some games, there could be a configuration tool that is separate from the program that you can use to mod some of the settings.


----------



## Mazi (Apr 25, 2008)

Yup, i'll do that. :up:

Thanks alot for all the support guys.


----------



## iwassnow (Jun 19, 2006)

Let us know how it works out


----------



## Mazi (Apr 25, 2008)

yay fixed!
that was fast 

http://activision.custhelp.com/cgi-...3NlYXJjaF90ZXh0PVZhbXBpcmU*&p_li=&p_topview=1

Worked like a charm. (knew it had something to do with the refresh rate)


----------



## iwassnow (Jun 19, 2006)

Glad to hear it. Please use the thread tools and mark this thread solved.


----------

